# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Episode 7: Dream Journals and Recall

## spellbee2

*Episode 7: Dream Journals and Recall*
We're back! spellbee2 (Caleb) and OpheliaBlue (Lisa) from DreamViews.com discuss dream journalling and recall - starting from scratch in your recall, what to do when your dreams don't make sense, and the best ways to stay motivated to dream.





*
Direct Download MP3*

Links:
*Suggest Your Topics* - http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ggestions.html
*Mental Map Recall* - http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ml#post1947583
*"The DJ App"* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lucidity&hl=en

*We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!*

----------


## Spock

Rubber-duck debugging!  ::rolllaugh::  Used it a lot in my recursion assignments last year!

----------


## AstralMango

Nice one, guys. I enjoyed listening to it!

----------


## Patience108

Thanks guys  ::D:  that was great! Soo glad you made another podcast! Love the topic also - inspired  :smiley: 

Great to hear your story spellbee2  ::wizard:: And always a joy to hear you Ophilea  :Happy:

----------


## owtoty

Yes! I love podcasts. I always listen to them in bed before going to sleep, then my mind is focused on lucid dreaming and I often end up having a lucid dream that night.

----------


## BlairBros

Ooooh podcast yayayayayay!  :smiley: 
EDIT: That LD app makes my little dream journal app look like crap lol  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Oh, yay!! I am a big fan of lucid dreaming podcasts and audio and I know OpheliaBlue has a great voice for "radio" (audio) so I look forward to this!!  ::D:  Saving it for right before bed and since my big focus is lucidity and not as much on recall, I could always use more recall work. Lately I have had too many nights where I am sure I got lucid at some point early in the night but couldn't remember anything in order to count it. Luckily on many of those nights I do remember getting lucid in the later cycles. Thank you also Spellbee! You all need to advertise the podcasts somehow! I have been trying to spread the word in my signature for a little while now but it doesn't get that many views with me not being around as much lately.

----------


## dreamingnow

I love these podcasts!! They are great!

I too like to listen to them before bed to help me focus on lucidity. Actually hearing you talk instead of reading text really makes the information more memorable and it creates more of a community feel. 

Please keep these up ::D: !

----------


## Kaenthem

And they never did a podcast again, ever. The end.

----------


## spellbee2

> And they never did a podcast again, ever. The end.



I cheated and used ketchup on that blood oath anyway.  :Cheeky: 

Trust me, I've been trying for a long time to get another podcast set up. But my life has changed completely since the last episode (graduated college, got a full time job, etc.), and Ophie's has changed even more. Finding a replacement podcast partner has been... difficult, to say the least.

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks for the prompt reply! I get that, I really do, it's just that I miss the podcasts is all. Life is ever changing, and one must accept change, but hopeful nostalgia (disguised as not so subtle sarcasm  :tongue2: ) is just my way of coping. You do whatever you need to do man.

----------

